# My 89' 240SX is going South...Do I give up, or press on?



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

After owning my 240SX for nine wonderful years, I'm finally at the crossroads of "should it stay or should it go". I'm at a point in my life where spending a lot of time and money on a car isn't really a practical option. My baby requires a bit of work to stay on the road. It needs new struts, a new rack and pinion, a bad oil leak needs to be fixed, and worst of all, the transmission needs to be replaced or rebuilt, something I said I would never do (again). I took a 2008 Nissan Sentra for a test drive over the weekend, but wasn't very satisfied with the way it drove. It was more of a get from point A to point B kind of car. So what to do....drop some money on repairing the below beauty that I LOVE or be "practical" and invest in a newer car that I only mildly enjoy and have to make payments on? Anyone else in a similar situation?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Only you can make that decision. Maybe you try taking a test drive in an Altima coupe? I will say I always liked the 240SX coupe body better than the hatchback and your's looks really good. Struts aren't too bad; you can pick up a set of 4 KYB G2's for $200 from Rockauto.com. They also have an A1-Cardone rack & pinion for $182 (after core return). If you can do any of the work yourself, that's a plus. If not, see if there's a high school nearby with an automotive vocational school. Most of the time they don't charge for labor, but just be sure they'll return your vehicle in a reasonable time! I can't advise on the oil leak without knowing what it is. Common leaks include oil pressure switches, front crank seals, valve cover gasket...all easy fixes...and rear crank seal (an easy fix when your trans is out for repair). Transmission is a big $ repair, in most cases. But, fixing those problems does get you out of that monthly car payment and keeps you in a car that you seem to still enjoy driving. Good luck whichever route you choose!


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for the advice and heads up on the parts pricing. The repairs aren't impossible, and if it weren't for the transmission rebuild I wouldn't be as discouraged about it. I was 17 when I bought the car and I've had 9 years of fun with it, but now question if I need something more suited to my age (I say that as if I'm already needing a walker and a hip replacement). It's a tough decision.


----------

